# american megatrends



## pichataveras (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi the screen on my pc is stuck with american megatrends, press f1 but nothing works please help I dont have an antivirus cd and I did verything I could even boost it and no result.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi, will it start in Safe Mode - tap F8 as the Pc is starting up?

If it will not start in Safe Mode - tap F8 as the Pc is starting up.
Choose Command Prompt Only.
Then Type
scanreg /restore
[note space after scanreg]
This should restore the registry and take you to your desktop - let us know the result.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

You are using Win 98?
Win98 or Win98se?

*Please keep all your replies to this post - not the other two that you have started.*

You have to keep tapping F8 at startup.

Do you have any Win98 boot disks?
Start using the W98 bootdisk
At the A: prompt
Type

SCANREG /FIX

http://www.allbootdisks.com/download/98.html
http://www.allbootdisks.com/disk_creation.html


----------



## pichataveras (Jul 17, 2014)

I have windows xp when I start the computer it starts with the american megatrends logo it doesnt say anything about safe mode or anything


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Check that the cables are connected correctly from the keyboard - mouse - monitor to the pc.
If you have the full Xp Cd..
Boot from the Xp install Cd...when prompted press [R] 
Choose Windows installation [typically by pressing [1] 
When prompted for password.
Press Enter. 
Type 
chkdsk /r 
[note space after chkdsk] 
Let it scan the pc.
When fininshed. 
Type Exit
And press Enter.
Remove the Cd and restart the pc.


----------

